# Brenner deinstallieren



## Dumm wie Brot (19. Oktober 2002)

Hi, ich hab Roxio (Easy CD Creator)Treiber für meinen Brenner installiert und benutze Windows XP. Erst danach hab ich gemerkt, das es Inkompatiblitäten gibt, und zwar wird mein Brenner als normales CD-Rom angezeigt.
Nachdem ich mir das Update bei Roxio runtergeladen hab, ging trotzdem nichts. 
Wie kann ich das Laufwerk deinstallieren ? Wenn ich nur die Treiber deinstalliere oder es aus der Hardware Konfiguration entferne wird es beim Neustart wieder als CD-Rom angezeigt.
Kann ich einfach die *.sys Dateien löschen ? (cdr4_2k.sys)
oder sollte ich sie erst irgendwo in regedit suchen, entfernen und dann erst löschen ?

MfG Alex


----------



## Alphatronix (20. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dumm wie Brot _
> *Hi, ich hab Roxio (Easy CD Creator)Treiber für meinen Brenner installiert und benutze Windows XP. Erst danach hab ich gemerkt, das es Inkompatiblitäten gibt, und zwar wird mein Brenner als normales CD-Rom angezeigt.
> MfG Alex *



Hallo!

Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ganz: Easy CD Creator ist eine Software mit Treibern und kein alleiniger Treiber. Meinst Du evtl.. die ACPI-Treiber von Adaptec??
Ich würde es so machen: Die Software nochmal ganz deinstallieren und nochmal draufspielen. Dann das Update für Easy CD Creator saugen ( bei Platinium Edition namens ECDC_v5.02d_up) und die Software updaten. Erst dann das XP-Update installieren... und dann müsste es funktionieren!  
Wenn das auch nicht funktionieren sollte, dann lade Dir die neusten ACPI-Treiber von Adaptec runter und installiere diese.


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (20. Oktober 2002)

Also, erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habs nun endlich geschafft die veralteten Treiber und Easy CD Creator zu entfernen .
Was ich jetzt nur noch will ist, da´ Windows mein Brenner auch wirklich als Benner erkennt und  nicht als normales CD-Rom/DVD wie angezeigt. Als ich WinXP noch ohne Easy CD Creator laufen hatte, konnte man die Standard-Brennfunktionen von XP nutzen. Da mein Brenner aber jetzt für ein normales CD-Rom gehalten wird, kann ich weder mit Windows Brennen, noch irgendwelche anderen Brennprogs installieren, weil angeblich kein Brenner existiert. 

Unter Treiberdeteils sehe ich die gleichen Treiber wie für mein CD-Rom Laufwerk (cdrom.sys, redbook.sys storprop.sys).
Allerdings müssten da auch die Brennertreiber eingetragen sein.
Wie kann ich das ändern ?

MfG


----------



## Alphatronix (20. Oktober 2002)

also, dann mach' es so:

Installiere die neusten ACPI-Treiber von Adaptec und trenne davor Deinen Brenner vom Strom. Dann versorge ihn wieder mit Strom nach einem Neustart. Dann müsste es funktionieren..


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (20. Oktober 2002)

Hmm ... nach längerem suchen auf Adaptec und Roxio bin ich auf keine Treiber (außer scsi) gestoßen. Auch bei Samsung  
( http://212.52.0.105/du/od010303.htm ) geht anscheinend der Download Bereich nicht. Kann ich denn nicht einfach die Standard-Treiber von XP wieder installieren ? Es würde mir schon helfen, wenn ich wüsste, welche *.sys Detei für den Standard Brenner verantwortlich ist.

Mfg


----------



## Alphatronix (20. Oktober 2002)

die ACPI Treiber von Adaptec bekommst Du hier:

ftp://ftp.adaptec.com/software_pc/aspi/aspi32.exe


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (20. Oktober 2002)

OK, ich hab jetzt die ACPI Treiber installiert. Allerdings kann ich ohne *.ini die *.sys Datei nicht zum Brenner hinzufügen. 
Irgendwie muss das doch zu schaffen sein oder ? :\

    
Ich versteh nur ned warum es den Brenner ned als Brenner erkennt, am Anfang hat es doch auch geklappt !
Außerdem erhalte ich noch folgende Fehlermeldung :

Der Gerätetreiber für diese Hardware kann nicht geladen werden. Der Treiber ist möglicherweise beschädigt oder nicht vorhanden. (Code 39)

Klicken Sie auf "Problembehandlung", um die Problembehandlung für dieses Gerät zu starten.

Ich hab eine Datei angehängt, die das Problem nochmals verdeutlicht...


----------



## Alphatronix (21. Oktober 2002)

Dann deinstalliere einfach mal Dein Brenner + primäre/sekundäre IDE-Kanäle unter IDE ATA/ATAPI Adapter. Und lass Windows Deine Laufwerke nochmals neu erkennen...


----------

